# Diy 10w led - cheap! : )



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Anything eBay and DIY scares me. But that looks great in that light housing. Temperature staying cool? What did the build total come to?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Impressive mod. 
Have you checked the temperature of the heat sink? Does it really need the fan or could a couple of vent holes in the backside of the can provide air flow?

Please let us know how it works for plants.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

seems like a wide swath, maybe it would benefit from some optics at that height. A cheap addition. Itll work for plants, 7000K.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

I can tell you right now, it may look like one hell of a deal, but going with a cheap chinese knockoff LED isn't going to be cheap in the long run.

These 10w LEDs put out what is listed as "600-700 lumens", which is most likely not true, as well as being 6500-7000k. That's 60-70 lumens per watt, which is very inefficient.

A single Bridgelux BXRA 950-B (another 10w LED, the LED series these guys are trying to copy) running at 500ma puts out over 1100 lumens MINIMUM. They are more powerful and more efficient than even the CREE XM-L.

The LED will burn out very quickly on that heatsink inside of that fixture. You will need to place it on a better heatsink out in the open and run a fan on it to cool it down. As you get into higher wattage LEDs, you need significantly more cooling than 3w LEDs. It will burn out in a month, and you'll be need to purchase another one and wait three weeks for it to arrive. That one will burn out in the same amount of time unless given proper cooling.

You can definitely go with cheaper options, but if it's going to cost you significantly more in the long run, why bother?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

prototyp3 said:


> Anything eBay and DIY scares me. But that looks great in that light housing. Temperature staying cool? What did the build total come to?


Its really pretty basic. And The driver gets warmer than the heatsink. I have never tried to measure the temp of the heatsink. It is room temperature to the touch so I don't even worry about it. I added the total cost to the OP.



[email protected] said:


> Impressive mod.
> Have you checked the temperature of the heat sink? Does it really need the fan or could a couple of vent holes in the backside of the can provide air flow?
> 
> Please let us know how it works for plants.


Yep, its room temp. It really has to have a fan or it will get hot. vent holes would not be enough. 

It has already been proven by other board members.



carpalstunna said:


> seems like a wide swath, maybe it would benefit from some optics at that height. A cheap addition. Itll work for plants, 7000K.


It could definitely use a lens or reflector.



jedimasterben said:


> I can tell you right now, it may look like one hell of a deal, but going with a cheap chinese knockoff LED isn't going to be cheap in the long run.
> 
> These 10w LEDs put out what is listed as "600-700 lumens", which is most likely not true, as well as being 6500-7000k. That's 60-70 lumens per watt, which is very inefficient.
> 
> ...


Please check out the OP. There is a picture of the heatsink...with a fan. :smile:


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Referring to some LEDs as Chinese cheap knock-offs is amusing. Virtually all LEDs are made in China, as are most other electronic components. Being made in China means made in China - nothing else. The LED light I'm using now has made in China, unbranded, Ebay special LEDs, and it works fine. It has been in use about 18 months now.


----------



## PaytonGPettet (Jul 29, 2011)

Is there a link to more pictures? I want to see how the plants are doing I really like the way the lighting looks.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Referring to some LEDs as Chinese cheap knock-offs is amusing. Virtually all LEDs are made in China, as are most other electronic components. Being made in China means made in China - nothing else. The LED light I'm using now has made in China, unbranded, Ebay special LEDs, and it works fine. It has been in use about 18 months now.


Amen!





PaytonGPettet said:


> Is there a link to more pictures? I want to see how the plants are doing I really like the way the lighting looks.


Here is one from 10 minutes ago!


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

This actually looks awesome. I like it a lot!!!!!


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. While there might be more efficient LEDs out there, they will cost more. I think the cooling is just fine. I've got a bunch of HSF's for computers sitting around calling me to do something with them. I just don't like the light spill.

How did you attach the LED to the heat sink? Tapped the alu?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Wasserpest said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. While there might be more efficient LEDs out there, they will cost more. I think the cooling is just fine. I've got a bunch of HSF's for computers sitting around calling me to do something with them. I just don't like the light spill.
> 
> How did you attach the LED to the heat sink? Tapped the alu?


Thanks! And yes I would like to cut down on the light spill as well. I haven't been able to find a reflector for a 10W yet.

Yes, I removed the fan and tapped it. Just used a transfer punch for my centers to drill on. Obviously, I also used some thermal compound between them.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

any update on the growth ?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Not tons of growth yet. I've only had c02 on it for 6 days now. Relearning planted tanks lol. Been strictly reef for like 5 years now. It would probably yield better results in the hands of a seasoned pro. I'm still not getting any pearling.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

your co2 diffuser is quite near the hang on filter inlet , any particular reason ?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess with the intent that the co2 bubbles go into the blades of the pump and get dissolved better. Don't know if it helps but it seems like it should.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

If you aren't getting any pearling, up your co2 levels and check dosing.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

samamorgan said:


> If you aren't getting any pearling, up your co2 levels and check dosing.


Well according to my drop checker Im about maxed out on c02. As far as I know anyways. It varies from green to a little lighter green. Maybe its my dosing. Right now Im using up all the seachem products I have left over. Then Im switching to dry ferts that I got off a member here.

And input?


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any updates on this I'm curious how the light worked out?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Any updates on this I'm curious how the light worked out?


Well none that I have to report because some difficulties in life came up lol. But, I could tell you that just the one on its own was not enough for my tank.

Once I got it up high enough to make a decent spread, the intensity was not as strong as I wanted it too be. 

I do however think that If you were to use two on a similar tank setup. I would work quite well!

Hope this helps!


----------

